# Five Ten's Run Small?



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

I've read in a few places that 5-10's run small like real small - like a whole size small.

Looking at getting a pair of freeriders. I normally wear a size 11.5 US sneaker....what size should I get?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

jbsmith said:


> I've read in a few places that 5-10's run small like real small - like a whole size small.
> 
> Looking at getting a pair of freeriders. I normally wear a size 11.5 US sneaker....what size should I get?


I typically wear size 11.5/12 US mens and my Freeriders are 11.5 and fit great.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Everything I have seen indicates that Freeriders are pretty true to size. Contacts may run small or fit kind of different because of a stiff midsole and toe box.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I have three pairs and I'd say no. They are not small for their size and if anything are wider than average.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I don't think the Freeriders run small at all... I'm usually 10.5 or 11 my 10.5US Freeriders are the perfect size indeed. 

everyone I know and my own experience says they run true to size.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr Pig said:


> I'd say no. They are not small for their size and if anything are wider than average.


That's been my experience, though I don't have any newer 5-10s. There may have been some changes as a result of the Adidas acquisition.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I have been wearing five ten impacts for over 10+ years and have ALWAYS wore size 10.5
About a month ago five ten had a sale on impacts so i bought them and was surprised how small they are since Addias bought them out(I had a couple old five tens in stock so didnt need a new pair til now). I sent them back for size 11, and had to send them back too for size 11.5

so for the impacts I'd recommend you size up. I also bought the freerider EPS and that was pretty much to size.


If you read reviews on the five ten website you'll see a lot of agree.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

Definitely don’t run small and actually have a pretty wide forefoot / toe box area. Great for those of us with wider feet. True to size for sure especially if you typically wear Adidas/Salomon which makes sense given they’re all under the same umbrella company.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Mine all seem to be true to size. 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I usually were a ten daily shoe (so I thought). I purchased size 10 Freerider Elements and I was swimming in them. Sent them back for 9.5's and they fit like they should. 

Over the past few years, switching types of daily shoes I am between 9.5 and 10. My Brooks running shoes are size 10 EE though. Go figure.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

I just bought a pair of Freerider ELCs during the Memorial Day sale. I stuck with size 11. They fit just like my other Freeriders have which is just wide enough and a little room in the toebox. When I got my first pair about 5 years ago, I ordered 10.5's and 11's, wound up sending the 10.5's back. To my foot the Adidas acquisition hasn't changed anything.


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

I got some Freeriders a few weeks ago. When trying them on, I was pleasantly surprised that they fit me quite well. I wear size 10 or 10.5 extra wide. My Freeriders in 10.5 fit me just about perfectly, so I would say that they fit true-to-size, and probably run wide.

On a side note about these shoes, I found that I have to tighten the laces carefully. Seems I read here about them cutting of circulation and making feet go numb. I was experiencing that, until I snugged up the lower (more forward) part of the laces, and didn't pull the upper part so tight when I tied the knot. That seemed to help. On my 12.7 mile ride yesterday, my feet did not go numb.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

True to size


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I wear a 7. They fit perfectly.


----------

